# Singer XL 550 embroidery machine



## Dandish

Anybody have one (or other Futura?)?

After having trash-talked the "modern" Singers, I took a chance and ordered one. I hope I get to eat my words. I've wanted an embroidery machine forever and can't splurge on one of the big guys. The reviews on this machine are very mixed, lots of negative, but there are those who are quite happy with them, too, and state that much of what gets complained about is "user error." I guess we'll see. It has a lot of features I like, including the 6 x 10 hoop size for the price. The multihooping looks relatively straight forward. I don't plan on embroidery being a major part of my sewing, I'll probably most often be making quilt labels. I also think it's a bonus that it comes with the extra software for digitizing and converting clip art and scans, advanced editing and font manipulation. It'll be here in the next few days...

http://blog.jennys-sewing-studio.com/?p=3810


----------



## Dandish

This site gives a more detailed description of what can do:

http://www.sewvacdirect.com/singer-...ery-machine/?gclid=CL2OvLyMtrUCFcc-MgodR30ADQ


----------



## jesuisdiana

Just a thought for you 
look at this one
http://www.hsn.com/products/singer-futura-xl-400-sewing-and-embroidery-machine/6675402


they did have a 550 but says sold out
the beauty of buying off hsn is you can pay for it over time - like $199 a month and absolutely return it no questions asked within 30 days - you can try and see how it works for you and if not right just send it back


----------



## Ruby

I bought my Brother embroidery from hsn. I did a lot of research and decided the Brother had more good reviews than the Singer. 

Keep us updated. I think it is just a gamble no matter which machine you buy.


----------



## Belfrybat

I have the Futura CE200 and never could get it to work right. I also didn't like the fact it had to be hooked up to a computer to work the embroidery part at all. I bought it on-line and didn't read the "fine print" about not having any built-in embroidery stitches, even monograms. I really need to sell it as it's taking up space in the closet. I hope yours will work without a computer as that was a big pain.


----------



## Dandish

Belfrybat said:


> I have the Futura CE200 and never could get it to work right. I also didn't like the fact it had to be hooked up to a computer to work the embroidery part at all. I bought it on-line and didn't read the "fine print" about not having any built-in embroidery stitches, even monograms. I really need to sell it as it's taking up space in the closet. I hope yours will work without a computer as that was a big pain.


My XL 550 arrived last Thursday. I only had about an hour to play with it until I had to start work. I was testing out the sewing portion of the machine and it was wonderful, the stitches were as straight as my old feather weight. This has 215 built in stitches, and the couple of the decorative ones I tested stitched out very well.

When I got off work I came down to play with it a little more, set it up for embroidery, broke 4 needles and was ready to pack it up and send it back.

HOWEVER, the next morning calmness prevailed, and I worked with it. I didn't have the embroidery foot on correctly (nowhere does it tell you the foot has to be as high on the shaft as it can go). I fixed that, and took the facecover off to understand exactly how it was threading inside (it has the new "swiftsmart" threading) and once I did that, it was a GO! I've stitched out 6-7 designs successfully, one a very dense cardinal from Anita Gooddesign, and it handled them all very well. I only had a very lightweight stabilizer here so I used that, should have been a medium weight at least for the cardinal. I have a huge learning curve to master on stabilizing...

Yes, it hooks to your computer (big computer/program not built in - hence one of the thousands of $$ difference in price for a "big hoop" machine) and it likes things to be done in a particular sequence. If you follow the sequence, no problems with hoop errors or any of the major complaints mentioned in neg reviews I've read. If you hook to the machine, open the Futura program, you can unplug from the machine and work on the design away from the machine, save it, then stitch it out when you hook back to the machine. Being able to design/edit on the laptop was a BONUS in my book, not a detriment - I have a 17" laptop so I'm not working on a small machine screen.

Final judgment is still out until I get a little more educated/experienced with embroidery in general, stabilizing, hooping, the machine and the editing/design software, but my impression thus far is on the definite upswing. I don't plan on focusing on embroidery, quilt making is my thing, but for my purposes this machine may very well fit the bill - my major use of it, in the end, will probably be quilt labels. I will leave it set up as an embroidery machine as I've got my Janome Horizon for sewing/FMQing and it's my "love."

If anybody cares, I'll write more of my experience with this machine after I've used it for a while. It runs in the neighborhood of $800 which, as I said, is low for a machine that uses a 6 x 10 hoop with multihooping capabilites (4 times 6 x 10). I'm waiting on the rest of my order now - stabilizers, thread, etc.

Here's the video of how it multihoops: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CwK2q-dDl8[/ame]


----------



## Tinker

Dandish, I just have an older cartridge embroidery machine, but it sure is fun. I like that you just thread & walk away, and only have to go back to change thread colors. I would love to have one with computer capability. I understand that there are a lot of free designs out there to download. Hope you have fun with yours.


----------



## Ruby

Mine has lots built in. Don't remember just how many, but I can hook it up to the computer and download more just haven't done it yet. I've never even opened t


----------



## Ruby

I hit the wrong key and posted before I was finished. 
.
I've never even opened the plastic package that has my computer cord in it. One of these days when I have more time I will try it. I have to set up a file on the computer and haven't took time to do that yet


----------



## Belfrybat

Ruby said:


> Mine has lots built in. Don't remember just how many, but I can hook it up to the computer and download more just haven't done it yet. I've never even opened t


Ruby - what kind of embroidery machine do you have? I'd like to find one with built in patterns as well as the ability to download more.


----------



## AngieM2

I have the Memory Craft 300. It has built in mongram and some designs. It's a embroidery only machine. Suits me.

I put new designs in via a computer card then into a pcmcia holder for the computer. 

I need to get it out and use it some more. It's one of those things that goes in spells. It works really well.

and for those with embroidery machines

www.emlibrary.com lots of designs, many $1 or so, have special each week - and work well.


----------



## homemaid

I have the singer XL 1000 and I love it.


----------



## Dandish

homemaid said:


> I have the singer XL 1000 and I love it.


I have read a LOT of positive things about the XL 1000! 

My thread came today, but I really don't have time to play. Hopefully tomorrow. There's a nice Futura facebook group that have already been very friendly and helpful, too.


----------



## Molly Mckee

I have a Janome 300E as well and love it. If you get an embroidery machine as Angie said, check out Embroidery library. It's great, and they always have sales.


----------



## cc-rider

Hi Dandish,

I'm considering buying the same one. They have a deal now for $1699 or $1999 that includes the machine, all the digitizing software (some that even digitizes photographs!), 85 spools of thread and a box that you just set by the machine and it feeds the thread right from the box, a laptop computer, and I'm not sure what else. I really don't need the laptop, but can't find it any cheaper without it. 

I have an older Sears/Janome embroidery machine and love it, but this one looks MUCH easier to digitize and such. The biggest reason to buy a new one is because of the hoop size. My old one is only 4" and that is a bit limiting sometimes. 

I also have the Janome Horizon, too....never used, still in the box....and feel guilty because I haven't used it and am thinking of a new "baby". I'm glad you mentioned that you use both. My thoughts had been to use the Janome Horizon with a quilting frame at some point. And use the Singer just to embroider. My older Sears/Janome machine got used for EVERYTHING... even though it was an embroidery machine, it was wonderful for any type of sewing. I got rid of my smaller brother sewing machine at some point because of that. 

Let me know how it is working out for you so far! I'd love to hear success stories (yeah...lots of negative reviews, but I think a lot are user errors!)


----------



## Garnet

I'm glad to see posts about embroidery machines - or combos. I have a Brother PE 770 with a 5x7 hoop. It has several builtin designs as well as frames and alphabets. It has a memory stick capability.

I am getting ready to retrain. :bouncy:
Learned to use it before we moved from NM to AZ 2 years ago and haven't used it since then. But that hasn't kept me from ordering more designs from Embroidery Library. I will have to go back to the manual and relearn a lot - and then get some facility with the screen.

I hope to learn some tricks for using the right stabilizers for different tasks.

Thanks for your discussions.


----------



## Tommyice

AngieM2 said:


> www.emlibrary.com lots of designs, many $1 or so, have special each week - and work well.



Enabler!:runforhills:

I got myself a Brother PE500 and have fallen down the free download designs rabbit hole.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I have a Babylock.......It is waaay smarter than I am.


----------



## housewife

I have a Futura. My dh is better with it than I am. He is better at computers than I. He makes all sorts of things. He can even design his own. I haven't used it at all since I have been really sick. maybe someday I will figure it out.


----------



## Garnet

Try www.emblibrary.com


----------



## Dandish

Hi cc!

Well, I really like the Singer XL550. It's been a huge learning curve, though. Many people DO have problems with the Futuras, and MOST of it is "user error" although not all. I'm a quiltmaker more than an embroiderer, but here are a few thoughts about it:

It's good to have a dedicated laptop for it. You can't run the machine (for embroidery) unless it's hooked to the computer. To some that's not good, I don't mind it at all. The real bonus it that when you are editing/manipulating a design, you have the whole computer screen to look at and not some small screen on the machine. Some may also tell you that you cannot run the software if it's not connected to the machine - this is not true - you have to boot the software up being connected to the machine, but once it's open you can unplug and move away from the machine and go sit on your couch if you want. As long as you don't close the software you're okay.

As far as the software itself, I can't speak to it a whole lot. I've not really had any problems with it and have merged and resized designs, but I've not digitized anything with it. I'm a FB group and some of them use it to digitize, but they say there are much better programs for digitizing. I just haven't dedicated the time to learning much about it, even though I thought I would.

The thread delivery system on the Singers sucks. It's a must that you use a thread stand and thread nets on the spools. Once doing those 2 things I've eliminated a lot of headache with "thread break" errors, virtually eliminating them. The machine sensors are very sensitive and they don't like changes in tension feeding into the machine.

As far as stitch quality I have no complaints at all. I think that has more to do with proper stabilizers and hooping than the machine. But I will say that I don't have a lot to compare it to, although my friend has Brother PE770 and it doesn't look any nicer than the stuff I do.

The one main complaint I have about the machine is it'll break needles on long thread jumps that move towards the top of the hoop. The tension doesn't release enough, thread pulls on the needle and when it goes to restart at the new spot the needle hits the foot and whammo, breaks. The walk around to this is to hit the stop button on the jump, pull a little on the thread and push the start button. Not a big deal, but it does mean you have to look for long jumps in that direction and babysit for them. I'm not the only one with this issue, it's relatively common. This is only on LONG upward jumps, other jumps it does just fine. It does cut top and bottom thread after each color block, another bonus in my book.

I paid $822 from Amazon and that included the autopunch, TTF program and advanced editing. Many folks in the FB group buy from HSN because they can do flex-pays. 

There's a new model out, the "Quintet" which is essentially the XL550 with an "endless hoop." I've read less complaints about this machine, although it's more expensive - I've heard HSN will offer it on special in Feb? at a "good price." I wouldn't pay more for the endless hoop, and there are rumors that there will be such an upgrade to the XL550 eventually.

I've not dealt with Singer support, I've heard both positive and negative (more negative) regarding that too. There are only certain and few service centers that are authorized to fix the XL550s (under warranty) and you are responsible for paying shipping to and from if you need warranty work, which I also hear is not cheap.

The machine does wonderful regular sewing from what little I tested that, I bought it as a dedicated embroidery machine. 

The large hoop rocks! Note that there is no 5 x 7 though, only 4 x 4 and 6 x 10. I've yet to try multihooping which takes it up to 12 x 20 - there is a nice video on Youtube showing this, though.

To wrap this up, if you have some patience, are willing to work with the machine and it's quirks, it's worth the lower price for the larger hoop, in my opinion. If you want something more seamless and can spend MUCH more for the large hoops, I'd go with something else (I drool over the Viking Ruby) like Babylock or Viking, but as I've learned all embroider machines seem to have their issues.

Am I glad I bought it? YES! Could it be better? Yes. You might want to joint the FB group - you'll learn a lot there and get a lot of input, before and/or after you buy. I've learned TONS there (Futura embroidery on FB).

NOW - WHY is that Janome still in the box??? OMG, I LOVE my Horizon! 
It's my baby! That, to me, was a very expensive machine, I've had it almost 3 years, and to me it was worth EVERY penny! You can send yours here if you don't want it....

Here are a few things I've done with the XL550


----------



## Dandish

Here a couple very short videos I made a while ago. The threading (first) one was because so many have problems with tension and a lot of time it's because the thread isn't seated properly between the tension discs. The "pop" may not be as pronounced, but it MUST be between the discs or forget it. 

The other was just for fun, but some do complain that the machine sounds "loud." Normal to me as I have no comparison. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Qavs341qAg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mbNxEmw-74


----------



## Dandish

There are tons of free designs available on the 'net. That FB groups posts links to stuff every day. That letter A in the pic and vid above were free from Ageless Embroidery - they do a "font in progress" quite often and release a few letters a week, for free. 

Another BIG bonus of the Singer software is that you can use ANY embroidery format, i.e. PES (Brother), HUS (Viking), VIP, DST, etc. I think there are 14 formats you can use, meaning any of the designs from Brother, Viking, Bernina, etc. Singer default is xxx, but I've used PES and HUS formats just fine. You can also save to any format.


----------



## Dandish

A few more pics of what it can do. The towels are designs from Embroidery Library, except the Baker Mal is one I made up with merged designs.


----------



## cc-rider

Love all your projects!!!!!

I took the plunge and ordered the Singer XL550. Price really jumped on Amazon after Christmas, but I found it elsewhere for under $900. Should be here on Monday. Wish it was already -- we've got 2 snow days in a row now and I could be playing! <grin>

The Janome is still in the box because I haven't had time. Bought it to use as a regular (and quilting) machine, since I always used my embroidery machine as a regular machine. But now I'll replace THAT, too! I think I will love the thread cutting feature! Maybe I'll get it out tomorrow. I have a quilt top that needs quilted, and I bought a FM How-to book. Maybe it will be time to play. <grin>


----------

